
RxJava vs. Reactor - javinpaul
https://www.nurkiewicz.com/2019/02/rxjava-vs-reactor.html
======
jonandersense
I think one of the main advantages of RxJava is that the api is consistent
across languages and platforms. Making it possible to switch between Android,
Backend, and iOS without having to learn the caveats of a particularly
framework. The debug & testing support looks really good so will check reactor
out for some future project and see how it is.

